# Violins: Anybody play? (1 Viewer)



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 20, 2010)

So, I'm probably getting a violin some time in the next two weeks.  My pre-store choice is this.  But it may change when I actually go to the store.  It's not the best violin ever, but it's supposed to be pretty good for the price.

Anyone here play violin?


----------



## JosephB (Jun 20, 2010)

I borrowed one once and played around with it. Seems like a very challenging instrument -- one where you really have to make a decision that you're going to dedicate yourself to it -- because I think it takes a long, long time to get to the point where you can  get a sound out of it that doesn't make people cringe -- unlike a guitar or keyboard. I would think lessons would be required too. I play guitar, and I've picked up a mandolin and banjo and pretty much know I could learn to play them relatively quickly. The violin was a different story.


----------



## Foxee (Jun 20, 2010)

I play but I haven't had a new one since high school (and that was an old one). If you're just learning you might want to try Ebay rather than dropping almost $300 for one. If you live with other people and need quiet practice sessions you might want to consider an electric one.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 20, 2010)

Foxee said:


> I play but I haven't had a new one since high school (and that was an old one). If you're just learning you might want to try Ebay rather than dropping almost $300 for one. If you live with other people and need quiet practice sessions you might want to consider an electric one.


 
As violins go, $300 is nothing. 

I've checked on ebay, new and used. The prices are fairly similar, and there's less quality assurance.


When I take it to college, there are practice rooms I can use, and at home, I already torture the family with piano and guitar.

The other problem is that the violins on ebay (and the net in general) aren't quite as tustworthy as going to a local store with a record of customer service. Also, you get what you pay for. Anything under $150 is pretty much crap, even for a beginner. I'm not dead set on this instrument. If I find a violin of reasonable quality for less, I'd have no problem buying that instead.

It seems to be the consensus that a really good student outfit is in the range of $650 to $800. I've also seen reputable sources citing $1200 for a really good first instrument. So I specifically looked for a good quality student instrument in a much lower price range.

Google "violin-shaped object"


----------



## Foxee (Jun 21, 2010)

You know more about buying them than I do. LOL you don't need advice, really.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 21, 2010)

Hehe. Since I don't have a job, and my folks are low on the dough--so no borrowing--a violin is a very big budget item. I went to several good violin sites, checked out local shops online, looked through manufacturers websites, and ran the obvious google searches. I even looked for product reviews, though amazon type reviews are hard to find for violins (even on Amazon), and there's no similarly organized review tracker anywhere I could find. 

I'd really like to buy it a month or two before I go back to school, because I want to be comfortable with maintenance by the time I get there. My college is in a small town, and I don't have any idea whether there are any music stores I can go to there for support. I'm not part of the music school, and I know few people there who play violin, so I can't count on much assistance from that area. It's also a pain to get back home, since it's an eight hour drive and I don't have a car--or a license.

Basically, I did everything I could think of except play the thing to see how it sounded, which I can't do outside of the store.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 21, 2010)

Go electric


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't like how electric sounds.


----------



## Foxee (Jun 21, 2010)

I just want one to have one. I had a pickup on my violin that we ran through one of my hubby's guitar pedals...sounded like it was in a cathedral rather than our attic.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 21, 2010)

Actually, that sounds like a good thing.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a friend who's played violin since elementary school.  During school jazz band concerts, he had a pick-up on it, and it sounded great.


----------



## Baron (Jun 21, 2010)

Ilasir Maroa said:


> I don't like how electric sounds.


 
The sound depends on what you do with it:

[video=youtube;4NCfM8UGkq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NCfM8UGkq0[/video]


----------



## Foxee (Jun 21, 2010)

That is cool!


----------



## vangoghsear (Jun 21, 2010)

I play violin  (a little)  I have a German made violin I bought for $400  thirty years ago.  It's okay, but nothing to write home about.  The  specs on the one you posted are okay.  I more recently took up Cello and  became aware of some of the features you should look for in a string  instrument.

If you can swing a bit more money, Shar Music has a violin that will  probably be pretty good.  Shar has a good reputation.

http://www.sharmusic.com/Shop-Shar/...-Violin-Outfit-with-TC100-Case---4-4-size.axd

It's got several important things that the one you posted does not have:

Aged wood (less likely to warp)
Romanian made (longer tradition of violin building)
Thomasilk strings (good strings make it easier to play
Wittner tailpiece (name brand component also make for better sound)
professional setup and play tested (This is very important.  If the  setup is bad or wrong, your violin could be unplayable and could cost  you the extra $100 you saved to have it redone)
A store presence to give warranty support.  (The one you posted seems to  be a sale site, not a music store.)

Correction:  Saga does seem to be a music site, but they don't mention setting up the instrument.  That does make a big difference and includes items like setting the sound post, trimming the bridge, setting the bridge feet properly, etc.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 21, 2010)

Baron said:


> The sound depends on what you do with it:
> 
> [video=youtube;4NCfM8UGkq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NCfM8UGkq0[/video]



I'm not really thinking of playing in any genres where electric violins are specifically preferred.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 21, 2010)

vangoghsear said:


> I play violin (a little) I have a German made violin I bought for $400 thirty years ago. It's okay, but nothing to write home about. The specs on the one you posted are okay. I more recently took up Cello and became aware of some of the features you should look for in a string instrument.
> 
> If you can swing a bit more money, Shar Music has a violin that will probably be pretty good. Shar has a good reputation.
> 
> ...


 

The website is from the manufacturer. There's a well-respected local store that is a licensed dealer for that brand.

As far as strings, the set from the manufacturer is apparently serviceable, but I was planning to get a separate set, probably Dominants, maybe with a different E-string.


----------



## vangoghsear (Jun 21, 2010)

Bargaining chip.  The violin you posted can be had much cheaper:



Ilasir Maroa said:


> The website is from the manufacturer.  There's a well-respected local store that is a licensed dealer for that  brand.
> 
> As far as strings, the set from the manufacturer is  apparently serviceable, but I was planning to get a separate set,  probably Dominants, maybe with a different E-string.



For instance:

http://www.instrumentalley.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SV-225&click=35

Or if cost is the determining factor against the Shar product:

http://www.sharmusic.com/Shop-Shar/...Hoffmann-Prelude-Violin-Outfit---4-4-size.axd

This one is $199.00

Still made in Romania from aged wood, but I don't see setup mentioned.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions, Van. I'll look into it.  It had been my understanding that the Saga instruments _were_ made of aged wood.  But you're right that that page doesn't make specific mention.  I'll dig a little, and if not, I won't get that one.

It seems that the franz hoffman line from shar are considered fairly good instruments, and just barely in my price range.


Though if there isn't a local shop that sells them, I'd probably end up not getting one.


----------



## vangoghsear (Jun 22, 2010)

Ilasir Maroa said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, Van. I'll look into it.  It had been my understanding that the Saga instruments _were_ made of aged wood.  But you're right that that page doesn't make specific mention.  I'll dig a little, and if not, I won't get that one.
> 
> It seems that the franz hoffman line from shar are considered fairly good instruments, and just barely in my price range.
> 
> ...


I did read a some good reviews about the one you first noted.  Reviews written by people claiming to have several more expensive instruments as well.

The catalog cut says that the wood is "select" which means that it has good grains and may or may not be aged.  Aged wood is not a total deal breaker though.  I have a Cecilio Cello, model CCO-500, their second to the top of their line.  It doesn't mention aged wood, but it seems to have settled just fine and plays well.  So far I haven't noticed any warping or problems (it's been about 9 months since I got it).  Many of the instruments coming out of the orient these days are wonderfully made, mine seems to play beautifully (well, as beautifully as I can play it).

You are better off getting one from a local shop.  Maybe they will price match the low cost internet model.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 22, 2010)

Price-matching would be great.  The price listed is just suggested retail.  But I don't expect it.


----------



## RoundEye (Jun 23, 2010)

My only exposure to the violin is when Olly Buckle turned me on to Antonio Vivaldi in my hardrock thread. Tell me Federico Agostini doesn’t look like he’s making love to that violin in this video. As long as we are on the topic of string instruments, these guys amaze me with what they can do on the cello.  Video.

That’s what I like, music with passion ……… and teeth.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 24, 2010)

RoundEye said:


> My only exposure to the violin is when Olly Buckle turned me on to Antonio Vivaldi in my hardrock thread. Tell me Federico Agostini doesn’t look like he’s making love to that violin in this video. As long as we are on the topic of string instruments, these guys amaze me with what they can do on the cello. Video.
> 
> That’s what I like, music with passion ……… and teeth.


 


I agree on the passion, not always on the teeth. I had the oppurtnity to attend a cello recital at my college, and damn the guy could play that thang!


----------



## KangTheMad (Jun 24, 2010)

ohhh! You could be a fiddler on the roof!


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Aug 2, 2010)

So, I finally got the violin.

It ended up being a Knilling Sinfonia, and even with the cheap bow and crappy strings, it actually sounds pretty good.  Now, if I could play more than four notes on it, that might matter.


----------



## Foxee (Aug 2, 2010)

Have a picture of it?


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Aug 2, 2010)

Here's a pic I found online:


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow. Twenty-six posts, and not a violin joke to be seen. What's this place coming to?


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Aug 3, 2010)

It's all about the viola jokes.  Violin jokes are old hat.


----------

